# NOC 2134 for chemical engineers



## wrp2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for canada under skill category.

I have been working as an chemical engineer since 2001. from 2001 to 2006, i worked as a chemical engineer, which resembles my duties exacly as it descrbes in NOC 2134. However, in my current job(2006 to date), the duties are some what diffrent to as in NOC guide for chemical engineers.

So my quesion is can i use only my previous job experince. Or should i sent documents relate to both of my jobs so that visa evaluating officer would select the best experience...?

Can some one pls explain..?

Thank you,
wrp2000


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Submit everything, if you don't get credit for it, no harm done. If you could get credit, but don't submit proof, you may lose out.


----------



## wrp2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

thx, for the reply.


----------

